# aktive Verbindungen..ports



## aurela (28 Oktober 2001)

tach,tach...
deine Infos auf deinen Seiten haben mir schon extrem weitergeholfen...

jetzt hab ich da aber noch ne...frage /forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif o.k. drei. 
netstat -a
gibt mir 
"
Proto //     Lokale Adress //      Remote-Adresse  //     status
TCP   //     hans:xyport   //      hans:O          //     listening
...

"

-woher kommt denn bitte "hans"? ich hab nirgends im PC hans eingegeben ? 
-"remote adresse" gibt es nur eine, wenn ich das will (von woanderst meinen PC benutzen will)?
-"status: "listening"" heisst der portXY ist offen, ja? wird dieser dann gerade benutzt oder nicht?

danke schonmal.
schüss
aurela


<font size=-1>[ Diese Nachricht wurde ge&auml;ndert von: aurela am 2001-10-28 19:29 ]</font>


----------



## Heiko (28 Oktober 2001)

Hallo!

Mal schauen, ob ich Dir weiterhelfen kann:

"hans" ist vermutlich der Name Deines Rechners.
Gib mal bitte in der DOS-Shell ("Eingabeaufforderung") "ipconfig /all" ein. Dort sollte dann so eine Zeile auftauchen wie

Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : shavenaar

Bei Dir sollte dann "hans" statt "shavenaar" stehen.

"Remoteadress" gibt es pro Zeile eine. Pro Port können es aber mehrere sein. Denke zum Beispiel an einen Webserver. Dort können viele Leute mit dem Port 80 des Webservers verbunden sein. Wäre ja auch blöde, wenn immer nur einer gleichzeitig auf die Webseiten zugreifen könnte... /forum/images/smiles/icon_wink.gif

"Listening" bedeutet, ein Programm hält diesen Port offen und wartet darauf, daß sich jemand mit dem Port verbindet. "Genutzt" im Sinne von "es werden Daten ausgetauscht" wird er zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht. "Genutzt" im Sinne von "bereitgehalten" schon.

Grüße,



Heiko


----------



## aurela (28 Oktober 2001)

tach heiko,

vielen vielen vielen dank..

kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern,
hans eingegeben zuhaben, naja...wird schon irgendwann mal gewesen sein...

und woher weiss ich jetzt, dass alle "listening" ports von netten Programmen offengehalten werden? Ich hab zwar Zone Alarm drauf, aber ich trau der ganzen Sache nicht so. /forum/images/smiles/icon_wink.gif 

Sorry wegen den dummen fragen /forum/images/smiles/icon_frown.gif

schüss
aurela /forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif


----------



## Heiko (28 Oktober 2001)

Richtig wissen kann man es nicht.

Es gibt jedoch auch Programme, die anzeigen, welche Ports von welchem Programm offengehalten werden.

Ich arbeite zur Zeit testhalber mit Tiny Firewall und die macht das recht nett.


----------



## aurela (30 Oktober 2001)

ganz arg vielen Dank! /forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif


----------

